# Kaffeine: seltsame Abstürze unter Gentoo

## chodo

Beim Abspielen einiger Dateien (alle .m4a und einige .mov) stürzt Kaffeine bei mir jedes mal verlässlich ab (Gentoo ~x86). Ich kann mir leider keinen Reim darauf machen. Bei einer früheren Installation verschwand das Problem urplötzlich und dauerhaft, ich weiß leider nicht warum. An und für sich sollten die Dateien jedenfalls laufen (auch in der Unstable-Umgebung), im Forum habe ich nichts zu dem Thema gefunden. Die Crash-Rückverfolgungen sagen mir leider überhaupt nichts. Falls mir jemand Crash-Reports deuten kann, wäre ich dankbar:

http://content.chodo.de/kaffeine-crash-m4a.txt

http://content.chodo.de/kaffeine-crash-mov.txt

Noch ein paar Infos:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="unicode nptl nptlonly -gnome acpi dvd cdr dvdr alsa audiofile avi aalib  cups foomaticdb ppds divx4linux ftp gif icq jabber java jpeg msn opengl pdflib png truetype xine yahoo"
```

Ich setze linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r6 mit linux26-headern ein und meine locale ist de_DE.utf-8/utf-8

(xine-lib und kaffeine wurden ohne Fehler kompiliert).

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

----------

## chodo

help needed!

----------

## boris64

sag mal, welches kaffeine benutzt du eigentlich?

ich persönlich habe alle pakete ">media-video/kaffeine-0.4.3b-r1" maskiert,

da die 0.5er-versionen bei mir überhaupt nicht mehr liefen.

ps: ich benutze auch ~x86, aber so einen fehler habe ich noch nicht gehabt.

hast du eventuell einen link auf die filme, die du abzuspielen versuchst?

----------

## chodo

Ich benutze 0.5-rc2. Allerdings hatte ich mit einem zwischenzeitlich installierten 0.43b dieselben Probleme.

Auftreten tun sie z.B. bei den ipod-werbevideos von apple:

http://www.apple.com/ipod/ads/

----------

## boris64

hi, schlechte neuigkeiten, der gleiche fehler tritt hier auch auf.

kaffeine (hier 0.43b) raucht ab, mit mplayer funktioniert es problemlos.

zum nachvollziehen:

ich habe dieses filmchen zum testen benutzt.

http://images.apple.com/movies/us/apple/ipod/saturday_hip_hop/Apple-SaturdayHipHop_480.mov

ps: vielleicht solltest du einen bugreport zu diesem fehler aufmachen(?!)

----------

## chodo

Ja. Es scheint übrigens ein xine-Problem zu sein (xine-ui stürzt auch ab, bei mir).

Edit: Habe einen Bugreport erstellt (eigentlich sogar mehrere aus versehen   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## boris64

noch mal ein nachtrag:

der kaffeine-port (0.43b) unter freebsd 5.3 funktioniert hier einwandfrei,

so wie es unter gentoo eigentlich auch klappen sollte.

ps: hast du mal den link für den bugreport? thx  :Wink: 

----------

## chodo

Da es meiner Meinung nach ein Gentoo-Bug ist, habe ich ihn hier gepostet: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=73796.

Da man in dieser Beziehung allerdings ansheinend geteilter Meinung ist, sollte ich ihn wohl auch unter xinehq.de posten

----------

## Carlo

Ich habe mir den o.a. Filmschnipsel soeben mit media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc7, media-video/xine-ui-0.9.23-r2

als auch mit kaffeine-0.5_rc2 ohne Probleme angeguckt. Evtl. liegt's an der Hausnummer des zuständigen Codecs, vielleicht hilft auch revdep-rebuild -p!?

----------

## chodo

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Hausnummer des zuständigen Codecs

 Versteh ich jetzt nicht?   :Question: 

revdep-rebuild meckert jedenfalls nicht.

----------

## Carlo

Die xine-libs nutzen verschiedene Codec-Bibliotheken, um das jeweilige Filmformat zu dekodieren. Die gibt es wiederum in verschiedenen Versions- (aka Haus-) nummern. Je nachdem was Du installiert hast - im Zweifelsfalls mit welchen Compilerflags - läuft's bei mir und crasht's bei Dir oder auch mal umgekehrt. emerge -ept xine-lib listet Dir den gesamten Abhängigkeitsbaum auf.

----------

## chodo

Es scheint in der tat tiefer greifende Probleme zu geben. Ich habe mit emerge -e xine alle nötigen Packete neu emerged, jetzt kann der xine-lib-1_rc7-2.6.patch nicht mehr hinzugefügt werden und scheitert schließlich beim kompilieren:

```

libtool-nofpic: install: warning: relinking `xineplug_vo_out_none.la'

(cd /var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc7/work/xine-lib-1-rc7/src/video_out; /bin/sh ../../libtool-nofpic  --tag=CC --mode=relink i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/usr/X11R6/include -DXINE_COMPILE -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT -I../../src/video_out/vidix -I../../src/video_out/vidix -I/usr/include -mtune=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=4 -falign-loops=4 -falign-jumps=4 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fexpensive-optimizations -fschedule-insns2 -fno-strict-aliasing -ffast-math -funroll-loops -finline-functions -Wall -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE -Wpointer-arith -Wnested-externs -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-web -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffunction-sections -o xineplug_vo_out_none.la -rpath /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0 -avoid-version -module video_out_none.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la -inst-prefix-dir /var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc7/image/)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/video_out_none.o   -L/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc7/image//usr/lib -L/usr/lib -lxine  -mtune=athlon -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=athlon-xp -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_vo_out_none -o .libs/xineplug_vo_out_none

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lxine

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool-nofpic: install: error: relink `xineplug_vo_out_none.la' with the above command before installing it

make[4]: *** [install-libLTLIBRARIES] Fehler 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc7/work/xine-lib-1-rc7/src/video_out'

make[3]: *** [install-am] Fehler 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc7/work/xine-lib-1-rc7/src/video_out'

make[2]: *** [install-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc7/work/xine-lib-1-rc7/src/video_out'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc7/work/xine-lib-1-rc7/src'

make: *** [install-recursive] Fehler 1

```

(anscheinend Bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=73976)

ätzend   :Confused: 

----------

## boris64

willkommen im club, das gleiche recompile-problem besteht hier auch.

----------

## chodo

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> willkommen im club, das gleiche recompile-problem besteht hier auch.

 Dummerweise ist anscheinend zur Zeit auch keine Lösung bekannt...

[Edit:] Mit dem neuen libtool kann ich xine-lib zwar wieder komplieren, aber der ursprüngliche Fehler besteht weiterhin...  :Sad: 

----------

## chodo

@ Carlo: würde es dir etwas ausmachen, deine use-flags zu posten? Oder verwendest du vielleicht stable?

----------

## chodo

Es muss doch eine Lösung geben...   :Confused: 

----------

## Carlo

Probiert's mal mit emerge sync ; emerge kaffeine.

----------

## chodo

Es ist ein xine-Problem (s.o.), aber das habe ich bereits ohne Erfolg versucht.

----------

## Carlo

 *chodo wrote:*   

> Es ist ein xine-Problem (s.o.), aber das habe ich bereits ohne Erfolg versucht.

 

Nun, das originäre Problem mit Kaffeine ist wohl dieses hier: Bug 59746 und Bug 73976 ist als fixed markiert.

----------

## chodo

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Nun, das originäre Problem mit Kaffeine ist wohl dieses hier: Bug 59746 und Bug 73976 ist als fixed markiert.

 Das ist ein Missverständnis. Der ursprüngliche Fehler ist https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=73796 und betrifft mich weiterhin (sowohl mit kaffeine als auch mit xine-ui). Bug 73976 betrifft mich in der Tat nicht mehr, wie ich oben bereits geschrieben habe, was mir in dieser Sache allerdings auch nicht weiterhilft. 59746 ist bei mir nie aufgetreten.

----------

## Carlo

 *chodo wrote:*   

> Der ursprüngliche Fehler ist https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=73796 und betrifft mich weiterhin (sowohl mit kaffeine als auch mit xine-ui). Bug 73976 betrifft mich in der Tat nicht mehr

 

Äh, bitte?!? Nicht oder doch (nicht)?

 *chodo wrote:*   

> 59746 ist bei mir nie aufgetreten.

 

Oh doch:  *chodo wrote:*   

> http://content.chodo.de/kaffeine-crash-m4a.txt

 

----------

## chodo

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *chodo wrote:*   Der ursprüngliche Fehler ist [url]https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=73796[/url] und betrifft mich weiterhin (sowohl mit kaffeine als auch mit xine-ui). Bug 73976 betrifft mich in der Tat nicht mehr 
> 
> Äh, bitte?!? Nicht oder doch (nicht)?
> 
>  *chodo wrote:*   59746 ist bei mir nie aufgetreten. 
> ...

 

Also: Vergessen wir alle gelösten Fehler, Mein Problem ist folgendes: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=73796. xine-ui und kaffeine starten normal, spielen auch Musikdateien und Videos klaglos ab, solange ich nicht einige (nicht alle) .mov-Dateien (wahrscheinlich ein spezieller  Aduiocodec) bzw aac-Tracks (.m4a) abspiele. Bei diesen Dateien stürzt xine(!) jedes mal ab. kaffeine-crash-m4a.txt ist die Ausgabe des kde-crashmanagers nach einem solchen Absturz. Es ist jedoch nicht so, das kaffeine nicht startet.

Was die beiden Bugs, die ich Fett markiert habe angeht: Hier liegt das Missverständnis. Sie sehen zwar gleich aus, aber wenn du genau hinsiehst, wirst du erkennen dass es unterschiedliche Zahlen (und somit auch unterschiedliche Bugs) sind. Der erste der beiden ist das beschriebene Problem.

----------

## Carlo

 *chodo wrote:*   

>  Hier liegt das Missverständnis. Sie sehen zwar gleich aus, aber wenn du genau hinsiehst

 

Tja, daran happert's manchmal...

Was Deinen Bug-Report angeht, solltest Du wenigstens `emerge info` dazu tun. Der Backtrace ist absolut wertlos. (FEATURES+=nostrip und weg mit -fomit-frame-pointer, dann gibts aussagekräftige Informationen)

----------

## chodo

Ich habe kaffeine, faad2 und xine mit diesen Einstellungen kompiliert und erhalte nun gar keinen Backtrace mehr.   :Shocked: 

Das + habe ich natürlich nicht übernommen.

----------

